# FreeBSD On Gumsix By Any Chance



## r0ute (Feb 4, 2009)

I don't suppose there or any plans, or anyone is working on a port of FreeBSD for the gumstix platform by any chance?

http://www.gumstix.com/

I have googled a bit and seen that at some point there was a stab at it but nothing since. If anyone is working on it I would be prepared to lend a hand...


----------



## benkelly76 (Feb 5, 2009)

I haven't tried to use it, but there is a gumstix kernel config checked into svn:

http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/sys/arm/conf/GUMSTIX


----------



## r0ute (Feb 5, 2009)

Excellent, cheers for that, I hadn't noticed that, I'll check it out.


----------



## BlueHeaven (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi,
Effective link.Try this one

http://www.gumstix.net/wiki/index.php?title=Kernel_Reconfiguration


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 11, 2009)

You ported the Linux kernel to FreeBSD?


----------

